# Double bodyweight bench press



## GFR (Jun 13, 2005)

Who out there can or could do a double bodyweight Raw natural bench press??


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 13, 2005)

give me a couple years, i will before i hit 20!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 13, 2005)

not even close, i wish i could though if that counts


----------



## GFR (Jun 13, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> give me a couple years, i will before i hit 20!


You are on track bro, at 17 benching 310 naturally is just amazing...I bet you will hit 425 by 20 at least.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

I wish I could.  I hate benching though.  My best ever was 325 at a BW of 190.


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 13, 2005)

im around 300 and i weigh 180...i hit 315 once but i was on 1-ad..i gotta say the 1-ad did help with strength gains


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are on track bro, at 17 benching 310 naturally is just amazing...I bet you will hit 425 by 20 at least.


i failed on 315 but it was during an ME Upper day so i think i can hit it fresh(those 6 plates just look golden to me  ).. I hope to be about 225 and stay there as my "prime" weight but that means 450


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm still trying to get to 1.5 x BW (currently 325 best at 225 lbs).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2005)

My absolute best percentage was exactly the same as P-Funks.  I have hit 365 before, but I was 220.

I hope to be around 190 by summers end and don't really care what I am benching.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

No F'in way in hell!?!?

All time best 340 @ 220 w/ Belt-WristWraps

Genetics Man!... I'd have a better chance @ 3xBW on a squat...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2005)

TwinPeaks I believe came pretty close, closer than many. Lets look for some 5'4" guys and we'll see what we can do.

My best raw bench, 425@252 "supernatural"


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh hell, I now weigh, 105kgs/231lbs and can only bench press  75kgs/165lbs   12 x 2reps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> TwinPeaks I believe came pretty close, closer than many. Lets look for some 5'4" guys and we'll see what we can do.



What about Deeznuts, the guy who competed in a PL competition in Texas? Anybody know his numbers?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Lets look for some 5'4" guys and we'll see what we can do


Maybe we should ask this guy...

Markus Schick

663 @ 181 !!!  

http://www.irongame.com/videos/20041230/MarkusSchick.2004,December11th,IPF-BVDKMeet,Germany-301kg-663lbBP@82.5kg-181lb.wmv


----------



## richirich0417 (Jun 13, 2005)

the last time i maxed out was about 2 years ago, i benched 215 and weighed 130 or maybe 135. i now weigh about 140-145 and dont know what i can bench, but i know its more than 215 now.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2005)

> Maybe we should ask this guy...
> 
> Markus Schick
> 
> ...



Look at how small his arms are. He has a very short ROM.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Look at how small his arms are. He has a very short ROM.


And that's why he can Bench over 3x his BW,

and I can't get 2x


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 13, 2005)

richirich0417 said:
			
		

> the last time i maxed out was about 2 years ago, i benched 215 and weighed 130 or maybe 135. i now weigh about 140-145 and dont know what i can bench, but i know its more than 215 now.


How can you not know what you bench ? Unless you stopped benching.. You have to know what you put on the bar.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> What about Deeznuts, the guy who competed in a PL competition in Texas? Anybody know his numbers?



PL guys dont usually go raw these days, but I dunno. I thought he had his numbers in his journal.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And that's why he can Bench over 3x his BW,
> 
> and I can't get 2x



Do you notice he is not RAW? There are taller guys who weigh 198 who do similar numbers, McVicars record was broken not too long ago. McVicar I think was 665@220, and a 198er edged him out. I have it on DVD.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Do you notice he is not RAW? There are taller guys who weigh 198 who do similar numbers, McVicars record was broken not too long ago. McVicar I think was 665@220, and a 198er edged him out. I have it on DVD.


Well...  

My point was "Mechanical Advantage Rules"...

+ it's fun to watch midgets do stuff


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 13, 2005)

In 1983 i had a 1 rep max i blieve was either 640 or 670. doesn't matter as body weight was close to 350 lbs
Now 234 lbs.......torn left rotaor cuff. Can only get about 260-270.....left arm has a problem going up even with that weight. Last year bench 390 Lbs, but again weight 277 lbs. Guess not bad for a old man. 
Today i stop all straight bar pressing movements (all Bench, military.ect ) and use DB's only in there place. Need to go out and buy heavier DB's Mine only go to 100lbs


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My point was "Mechanical Advantage Rules"...



Of course, any powerlifter knows that. And if a guy is doing double bodyweight, they are probably a powerlifter or a very strong bodybuilder.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 13, 2005)

The biggest problem with doubling the bodyweight on benchpress is that the its easier to put on the lbs on your body and not as easy to put those same lbs up on the bench...generally its out of proportion.   The guys who have the advantage are the ones that start strength training when they are a bit younger and lighter...the strength gains are phenomonal in the teen years.   Its not uncommon for very light young guys to be close to double their weight in benchpress...there arent 100's of these guys out there but there are some.   The strongest guy at our gym benches in the 460lb range raw but was weighing around 330lbs at the time (he got 537 w/ a single ply titan benchshirt).    Now he has been cutting and has lost over 40lbs and I dont know what his one rep max is but he was still able to put up 405 for 7reps.     Its tough to lose weight and NOT lose strength in an attempt to lower the bodyweight so the "double your weight" number isnt as high.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

that's why it's impressive when somebody does, because there are so many antagonistic factors.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> The strongest guy at our gym benches in the 460lb range raw but was weighing around 330lbs at the time (he got 537 w/ a single ply titan benchshirt).



Wish I was getting 77 out of my Titan Fury


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 13, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Wish I was getting 77 out of my Titan Fury




Heck yeah.   I know of some guys who got almost NOTHING out a benchshirt and others who added 100lbs!   Its amazing the differences....it has to come down to technique.  For the guy who benches with mostly shoulders and chest I dont think the shirt will help as much but the guy who has excellent tricep strength will get alot out of the shirt, IMO.    Im still working my way up naturally but plan on getting a shirt in next couple of months for a comp in November.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2005)

Someone who has the triceps for it can get a lot. My own shirt is a trainer so its actually about 2-2.5" oversized, so I am not getting a whole lot out of it, 30ish pounds or so.

But yeah, some get more, some dont get as much. Glen Chabot got damn near nothing out of his shirts.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 13, 2005)

I used to be the type who benched with my shoulders (to an extent) and it caused alot of problems for me.  I have narrowed my grip a little bit (an inch maybe) and done alot of heavy tricep work and its helped me out alot.   I have MILES to go before I double my weight though.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm 160 and am currently maxing @ around 290-300 so i'm almost there!


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 13, 2005)

what does benching "raw" mean?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 13, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> what does benching "raw" mean?




Naked.   Letting it all hang out. For  others it means without any type of benchsuit or benchshirt.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2005)

Not even close right now. I'm happy I've gotten to what I have though. I'm guessing around 180-190 at my current bodyweight. So that's about 1-1.05x BW


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Jun 14, 2005)

Im 250lbs can do 450 i want 500 so bad!!!! thats my long term goal.. tried 475 the other day and just didnt have it in me.. but that was after 3 heavy sets so who knows maybe ill hit that soon enough


----------



## Mudge (Jun 14, 2005)

Why would you try 25 pounds over your max? Thats a no-brainer.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 14, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> what does benching "raw" mean?



No bench press assist shirt.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 14, 2005)

I just want to bench 1.2 time my bodyweight.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 14, 2005)

I  at the present time just want to bench my bodyweight!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 14, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Look at how small his arms are. He has a very short ROM.


i just saw the video.. hell yeah thats like me unracking the bar WTF, still an amazing feat of strength


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> i just saw the video.. hell yeah thats like me unracking the bar WTF, still an amazing feat of strength


Nice, I just added it up...

Thats 3.663 x his BW


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 14, 2005)

yawn


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 14, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> Naked.   Letting it all hang out. For  others it means without any type of benchsuit or benchshirt.



uhhh, what the hell are bench suits and shirts?

hell, i bench without a spotter, let alone all that other junk.....and can barely do my bodyweight......


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 14, 2005)

They're basically shirts that fit so tightly that they cause a spring-like motion in your arms. They can add hundreds of pounds to one's bench if used properly. If you ask me, you shouldn't be able to claim a lift if you can't do it by yourself. It's kind of like telling someone you can bench 600 with three spotters.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 14, 2005)

HUNDREDS OF POUNDS?!?!?!?!?!?!? like, i put the thing on and i'm doing a hundred lbs more just like that? do they build muscle or just ego?


----------



## tommyboy11 (Jun 14, 2005)

well i come close i weigh about 200 pounds and can max bench 345, wait ok im not even close yet but im gettin there haha


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

tommyboy11 said:
			
		

> well i come close i weigh about 200 pounds and can max bench 345, wait ok im not even close yet but im gettin there haha


Thats getting there, in a year or 2 you might pass the 400 mark.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

I believe Deeznutz hit a double bodyweight bench press when he was powerlifting in the 114 weight class.

I would still be happy to hit the 1.5x mark.  265 @ 185 is my best currently.  I have high hopes for dinosaur training.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm still struggling with 1xBW. I mean sure, 200+ isn't bad for someone my age, but when you look at my BW, it's not that good at all. Then again, I never train the BB bench directly because DB benches work much better for me (and I also don't need a spotter to do them). I'll be truly impressed with myself when I can do a DB bench with my BW in each hand. Right...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 4, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> HUNDREDS OF POUNDS?!?!?!?!?!?!? like, i put the thing on and i'm doing a hundred lbs more just like that? do they build muscle or just ego?


 In order to actually add that much weight, you have to have proper technique and an already solid foundation. You can't just be benching 100 and then put on a shirt and do 350. It doesn't quite work like that. I just wish people had never thought of using them in the first place. It takes away from the whole idea of pushing HUMAN strength to its limits.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> In order to actually add that much weight, you have to have proper technique and an already solid foundation. You can't just be benching 100 and then put on a shirt and do 350. It doesn't quite work like that. I just wish people had never thought of using them in the first place. It takes away from the whole idea of pushing HUMAN strength to its limits.



I agree.  I think the use of that equipment is ridiculous.  You didn't lift that additional weight, the shirt did!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm amazed someone agrees with me! People usually say "Well the benefits aren't just for that and when you're injured it helps to" blah blah blah. I say, if you're injured, you shouldn't be ADDING weight to the bar, should you?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I'm amazed someone agrees with me! People usually say "Well the benefits aren't just for that and when you're injured it helps to" blah blah blah. I say, if you're injured, you shouldn't be ADDING weight to the bar, should you?



That's a cop out in my opinion.  Yes, it does have some level of protection against injury.  This is true.  However, I think the added protection is negated by the fact that you are using additional weight.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> HUNDREDS OF POUNDS?!?!?!?!?!?!? like, i put the thing on and i'm doing a hundred lbs more just like that? do they build muscle or just ego?



You will need to increase triceps strength, and learn to use the shirt. Guys benching 700+ can pull about 200 or so out of them, not some guy benching 100.

With a single ply Titan Fury 54 at about 52.5" I was getting about 25 or 30 pounds out of mine, not much. That was with the shirt broken in, and leaving some nice marks even though it is single ply only and loose.

I dont train shirted anymore because I dont have anyone to help me put it on, or spot me.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You will need to increase triceps strength, and learn to use the shirt. Guys benching 700+ can pull about 200 or so out of them, not some guy benching 100.
> 
> With a single ply Titan Fury 54 at about 52.5" I was getting about 25 or 30 pounds out of mine, not much. That was with the shirt broken in, and leaving some nice marks even though it is single ply only and loose.
> 
> I dont train shirted anymore because I dont have anyone to help me put it on, or spot me.



I forgot about the advantage of shirts for training.  They do allow you to put your triceps under more stress, which is a big plus.  Of course, I would rather just do some board presses, floor press, or lockouts.  That's just me though.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 4, 2005)

Damn, i wish i could do 2 times my body weight. im with TriZZle305 on this...hopefully before i am 20


----------



## kraziplaya (Aug 5, 2005)

one day i promise....


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would rather just do some board presses, floor press, or lockouts.  That's just me though.



All different movements though, shirts are not linear.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 5, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> All different movements though, shirts are not linear.



True enough.  I was just say that there are enough different movements that target the triceps and/or lockout portion of the bench press that a bench shirt is not necessary.  It is, however, a valuable piece of training equipment.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2005)

Not close..........my best was 330 at 200lbs.


----------



## eastbaylifter (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm really close too...I weigh 170 and can bench 315.


----------



## 19 inchpump. (Aug 6, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> Naked.   Letting it all hang out.



thats what Im talkin' bout.  I like to let all the ladies see my junk while I'm squatin'


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 6, 2005)

im around 180 and bench 300, maybe 310 if i tried, kinda close


----------



## AntiBlackOp1 (Aug 6, 2005)

I know a kid from my school named Cody Hayes and he is 14 going into 9th grade turning 15. and he can bench 275


----------



## DICE (Aug 6, 2005)

19 inchpump. said:
			
		

> thats what Im talkin' bout.  I like to let all the ladies see my junk while I'm squatin'


This nerd is trying to start shit, has a big hard on for me.... sorry people.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 6, 2005)

I think you would have to be pretty short and squat to do that.  I am 5'11, 180 lbs. and there is no way I will ever bench 360 without gaining weight.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 6, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> This nerd is trying to start shit, has a big hard on for me.... sorry people.


Just put him on your ignore list.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 6, 2005)

I have 3 friends who can bench 2*BW. They all weigh between 140-155  and are short fuckers. My best friend has gotta be close to 2.5


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 7, 2005)

19 inchpump. said:
			
		

> thats what Im talkin' bout.  I like to let all the ladies see my junk while I'm squatin'


Hey dude, you the one with all the millions and all the bitches?
Cool man, heaving your own shop and shit, like a true wigga is supposed to.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2005)

Read carefully.  One is "19inchpump" and the other is "19inchpump."  Note the period at the end of one of them.


----------



## Deeznuts (Oct 3, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> What about Deeznuts, the guy who competed in a PL competition in Texas? Anybody know his numbers?



Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around and for brining up a dead thread!  I hit 250 raw after the state championships last year...I was proud of this for a while until injuries took me out of the gym for about three months.

I will be competing at a bench press competition later this year while I strengthen my back for a full out meet. 

As far as raw bench pressing goes, I have always preferred it. My tricpes are naturally stronger than my chest so I have to have a substantial amount of weight on the bar to bring the weight down at all.

In-season I threw up around 280 with a Titan single ply bench shirt, but the stress on my elbows wasn't worth it so I never used it in competition afriad that I wouldn't be able to get 100% perfect form.


----------



## benverner (Oct 4, 2005)

@ 185 I put up 365, oh so close.  I was 19 though...8 years later I'm looking to get back to 350 @ 210 lbs.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I think you would have to be pretty short and squat to do that.  I am 5'11, 180 lbs. and there is no way I will ever bench 360 without gaining weight.


It is a genetic thing to a large degree, but your height is good for powerlifting...dont see any reason you cant put up 390 at 195 some day....just takes hard work, and your very close to that lift now


----------



## splach (Oct 4, 2005)

ROFL. Yeah right. I'm 255 and I am no where near to benching 510... Maybe if I drop about 40lbs of fat...


----------



## splach (Oct 4, 2005)

ROFL. Yeah right. I'm 255 and I am no where near to benching 510... Maybe if I drop about 40lbs of fat...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 4, 2005)

I've only known a couple of guys who did 2*BW
They are both short and very muscular. One was on the juice though.


----------



## lowry05 (Oct 4, 2005)

My buddy John that i sat right next to in my eco class last year in high school (senoirs) weighed a little over 190 and was maxing 525 with one of those really tight weightlifting shirts. He is the strongest person in the state in his weight class as far as bench goes, and i think nation to. He told me that he was like 17th in the world in his weight class. Im about 5'10-5'11 and he was smaller then me, so i would say about 5'6-5'7. No steroids either, just tons of food and the right supplements for him.

He would goto competitions in Dallas every couple of months (we live in san antonio) and he would win every single one for his weight class by alot..


----------



## wrestlr06 (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm a senior in high school wrestler. I'm 145 right now and plan on wrestling 135. I can bench 245, but i wanna add as much as i can b4 I start cuttin weight. I have about a month.... any tips?
Thanx


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, I'm close to a 2xBW deadlift. Surely that counts for something...


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

Has to be 3x bodyweight to count.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 5, 2005)

Damn.


----------



## SANDIEGOROB (Oct 6, 2005)

340 when I was at 180 and 15 years ago (23yr old).  Haven't reached 300 in over 5 years and don't really care to - shoulders are crap.  Had a friend in HS that could and yeah, he was 5'6" and the fastest running mofo I had ever seen.


----------

